# Eselsohr!



## Flying-Hawk (5. April 2004)

Hallo,
habe dieses Bild gemahlt und komme jetzt, warscheinlich wegen einer Kleinichkeit, nicht mehr weiter.
 Will nähmlichin der rechten oberen Ecke ein Eselsohr machen. Meine damit das es wie bei einem Stück Papier, die Ecke nach oben gerollt ist. Kann mir da jemand helfen wie ich das zustande bekomme! 

Hier das Bild:


----------



## Consti (5. April 2004)

Plumps, da is ein netter Link:

http://www.pixelfactory.at/photo_tut/tut_01/tut_01.htm


----------

